# Which Rod to suit a VM150 Van Staal



## anton70 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey all,
I'm a fellow yak fisher and I just bought the Van Staal VM150 reel as a larger reel for my bay fishing.
Can anyone recommend a rod that may suit for this reel on a Yak. Not wanting to spend megabucks perhaps $200
Also what's the best place to get some of the samurai braid online?

Many Thanks,


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi,

Will the rod be used for spinning, jigging, trolling or bait fishing?

While I'm yet to use my VM150, I'll most likely match it to a spare 6' 8-15kg silstar crystal power tip glass rod I had lying around. This will be used for either trolling or live bait fishing. It's also a good match for a Nitro Godzilla rod which is over your budget new but could pick one up 2nd hand for around $200.

Let us know what you end up getting.

Marty


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I ordered this braid for my VM http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DAIWA-SA...204?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1fdda294

Marty


----------



## anton70 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Marty,
I appreciate your suggestions. Ill get some of the Samurai braid as I've heard good things about it.
Thanks for the link.

With the rod I'll have to do a bit of hunting. I'll probably be mainly trolling or bottom jigging.

Cheers,


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 25, 2010)

How'd you go with the rod selection? Try it out yet?

Thought I'd post this question here as it's pretty similar.

Can anyone recommend a decent travel rod for a Van Staal VSB 200?

I'll be heading to Thursday Island next year for work and getting this reel as a multipurpose 'go anywhere, fish anything' reel.
Looking for a travel rod that will match it.

Will be used mostly for (in order or frequency) trolling, live and dead baiting, throwing metal slugs at boils, then maybe jigging if the opportunity arises.
I'm not after a specialty purpose rod, more of an all rounder with the above types of fishing in mind that can travel on planes with me in a case.

Planning to spool it with 15-20lb braid, and use for everything from estuary barra baiting, to offshore tuna fishing. 
Was thinking a 6-10kg range rod?
Any tips appreciated.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a number of Fox Travel rods and find them quite good quality. I'd recommend looking at the range they have to see if one of the rods fits your needs. I found it a lot cheaper to buy these rods online via the UK than to buy in Australia, which was nearly twice the price. I have the permit rod, which loads up quite nicely with a Stradic Ci4 4000. I've also got the sailfish spin rod, which is matched with a van staal Vm150 but I haven't yet loaded this one up with a fish so can't give
it the thumbs up yet. That rod is 8 foot so I won't be using it from the kayak.
Joel


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 25, 2010)

Cheers for the advice Joel,
I have convinced myself to get the reel some time in the next 2 months, and I'm keen to match it to a Nitro Viper rod which seems to match what I'm after and has good reviews.
If that rod works like I'm ,then I may also get the travel version of the same rod (can then be kept specifically for travel and should feel the same as the 2 piece model). The travel version looked about the same price as the Fox's.

Also, I reckon I'll get away with the VSB100 for what I'm expecting to get into.
Cheer again.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

anton70 said:


> Hey all,
> I'm a fellow yak fisher and I just bought the Van Staal VM150 reel as a larger reel for my bay fishing.
> Can anyone recommend a rod that may suit for this reel on a Yak. Not wanting to spend megabucks perhaps $200
> Also what's the best place to get some of the samurai braid online?
> ...


Tcurve vertical ticks the boxes. Not great for casting but the vm150 isn't the best casting reel. http://www.anglerswarehouse.com.au/prod ... 0_rod_5139 less than 200 bucks.


----------

